# Refrigerator Door Ding Repair?



## kennykenny (Sep 23, 2007)

I have a very new platinum french door refrigerator in which my kids created a "ding" in the front of the freezer. It is much like a door ding from a car door. Does anyone have any solutions on how they can possibly be removed/fixed ourselves?


----------



## Jack Olsen (Jan 26, 2010)

It might be worth talking to one of those shops that do paintless sheet metal repair for cars.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

you may be able to get a replacement door skin,call the manuf.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Don't laugh, until after you have tried this: Take a regular hair dryer, put in on "High" and warm the area around the dent. Maybe a 4"-6" area, until it is as warm as the hair dryer can get it. THEN--have a wash cloth full of ice ready and slap it on the dent. Don't move it, leave it for maybe a minute. A better way is to use a can of automotive freon, but this requires a special fitting and hose. A _lot_ of times this works on dents in auto's at the body shops. What have you got to lose? David


----------

